# 96 a4 12v no spark



## the13ghost (Feb 17, 2009)

i just swap the engine on a 96 a4 2.8 12v, im getting no spark, all the plugs where tested , there good but im not getting any spark, it cranks, the new motor is off a 97 a4 same engine code,


----------



## the13ghost (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: 96 a4 12v no spark (the13ghost)*

well i found the problem, i had a bad Camshaft Position Sensor,(i found a dead spider n web in there lol)


----------

